# My mates Capri and some petrol!!!!



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

2MORE ADDED DOWN THE PAGE 'COMMENT 8'










:thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wtf!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

twisted fire starter...looks ace !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Smoking hot in deed liking it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I must admit I was expecting something else. 

Certainly not the fire outside the Capri.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Couple more taken tonight!


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow !!!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

You need help before this goes wrong ... 
Great pics though


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

rayner said:


> You need help before this goes wrong ...
> Great pics though


Trying it with a supercar in 2weeks........


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

composite said:


> Trying it with a supercar in 2weeks........


Look forward to the pics. 
Just so you know my last post wasn't serious


----------



## busterbulldog (Sep 5, 2012)

My Capri had a similar effect inside when some steel wool touched a speaker wire in the boot and ignited a dustsheet whilst I shopped.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

busterbulldog said:


> my capri had a similar effect inside when some steel wool touched a speaker wire in the boot and ignited a dustsheet whilst i shopped.


ha ha ha ha


----------

